# Exam versus practice NCEES



## Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm curious if the NCEES exam problems are grouped together by discipline the way the sample exam is.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 25, 2013)

Pizza said:


> I'm curious if the NCEES exam problems are grouped together by discipline the way the sample exam is.




Yes, they are.


----------



## JMT (Sep 29, 2013)

PT, do you know if that holds true for the California Seismic and Surveying Exams? Or do they jump around?


----------



## JMT (Sep 29, 2013)

PT, do you know if that holds true for the California Seismic and Surveying Exams? Or do they jump around?


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 30, 2013)

JMT said:


> PT, do you know if that holds true for the California Seismic and Surveying Exams? Or do they jump around?






J, There is no order at all to the CA exams. They will sometimes show you a diagram that is to be used for the next two problems, but that's as close as they come to having any like-topic questions in a row.


----------



## JMT (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info (again)!


----------



## Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you! thats very good to know!


----------

